# Rescue needed for non golden in East Texas Area



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Hi All,

I'm posting this for my Daughter who rescued a small boxer mix that was dumped near her work - her work is located in an area widely known for people abandoning animals - in Longview Texas.

She has been contacting some of the Boxer forums but I'd thought I'd post here as well just to help get the word out.

The dog was severely starved and looks to have recently had a litter of pups. The consensus in discussing it with her Vet is that the puppies are surely dead and that she only left afterwards to try and find food. Our best guess is that she was likely dumped prior to having the litter.

She said the dog is *extremely* sweet natured and well behaved and would make a great pet. It gets along with her two dogs as well as the cat and the bird. She has too many pets and simply cannot keep a third dog. She is in the meanwhile feeding the her to get some weight back on her. She has taken the dog to the Vet and other than the weight loss the dog is healthy and they guess she is about 3 years old.

If you know of anyone who might be able to help this poor dog please forward Rhiannon's email address to them or contact me with a phone number and I will put them in touch. Her email is [email protected]

Thanks,
Brad


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Forgot to subscribe to it... doh!!!!:doh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Here is a listing of rescues and shelters in TX. Perhaps this can help.

http://www.freewebs.com/adoptiionsandrescuesintexas/shelterstextlist.htm


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Here is a listing of rescues and shelters in TX. Perhaps this can help.
> 
> http://www.freewebs.com/adoptiionsandrescuesintexas/shelterstextlist.htm


Thanks, I'll forward it over.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Oh my goodness she is so skinny. I pray that she finds her furever home very soon. Until then I know your daughter will spoil and love her.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks. So far we are getting some nibbles on the other forums I've posted to. Keep your fingers crossed for her.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

I've got someone who will transpo her anywhere between Dallas and Northern AL around Christmas and New year's if anyone knows someone along that route who may want her.

Also, I've got a nibble in KY, could anyone help relay from N. AL on if it turns out to be a go?

Thanks all, have a fun weekend and be careful.


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

It looks like the adoption is a go. The new owner to be is in Louisville KY and someone on another board found someone to transport her from Longview to Northern Alabama around Christmas time. If anyone knows anybody who might be able to help with the final leg(s) please put them in touch with me. Also, any other boards or resources for us to explore would be more than welcome.

Thanks all,
Brad


----------



## KatieandAngie (Dec 24, 2008)

Things are ON after all. There was a mix up in phone calls. 

This will make my Christmas to get this girl into a good home. Rhiannon spoke to the new owner to be and said she was very very nice (and she was WELL vouched for by the person who recommended her to me).


----------

